# OMG I drove a stripper to the strip joint



## TLaF (Apr 25, 2017)

YesI did!
5 Stars!
She was nice and funny and I am thrilled to have a rider so nice.
OMG I screamed after she got out!
I called my wife and said OMG I drove a stripper to the strip joint.
LOL


----------



## Trav (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol I picked one up from a bar that was next to the strip joint she worked at. Turned out to be cool as hell, more so than most riders. Even invited me to come through the next night and get a dance, but my girl would have killed me...or asked to come, lol.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Trav said:


> Lol I picked one up from a bar that was next to the strip joint she worked at. Turned out to be cool as hell, more so than most riders. Even invited me to come through the next night and gst a dance, but my girl would have killed me...or asked to come, lol.


Tip?


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Tip?


Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

Strippers tip 99% of the time!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They prefer to be called Dancers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

How is this anything but business as usual?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> How is this anything but business as usual?


My thoughts exactly.

They're people just like anyone else. This behaviour is exactly why they always take the seat behind the driver (hint: They're avoiding you).


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> How is this anything but business as usual?


Yeah, what a weird post.

"OMG , I GAVE A PERSON A RIDE"


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

FoeLife said:


> Strippers tip 99% of the time!


Wrong! I have driven many a stripper and call girl and rarely get tipped.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Wrong! I have driven many a stripper and call girl and rarely get tipped.


Back in the day, a looooong time ago (I am 64) I drove cab in San Francisco. Got me through college without having to borrow anything. I drove Thursday, Friday and Saturday from 6pm to 6am. Good money. Good. 
I had a couple of girls that would hire my car for four or six hour blocks. I could take short rides while they worked, but if the instructions were to "be at the front door to pick me up at the Mark Hopkins at 9pm" that mean 9pm. Not 9:01 pm. When the lady gets off the elevator she needed to walk right through the lobby and get in a car. The doorman wouldn't let her hang in front waiting. Besides, time is money and she may have another appointment and needed to keep her ass working. 
I would get $100 an hour. And, yea, they'd tip well. 
I just had to make it clear at the start that I was not their pimp or collector. If she had a problem with a client it was NOT my problem. I was a driver. Period. 
I found them to be respectful and pleasant. 
My favorite fare.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Back in the day, a looooong time ago (I am 64) I drove cab in San Francisco. Got me through college without having to borrow anything. I drove Thursday, Friday and Saturday from 6pm to 6am. Good money. Good.
> I had a couple of girls that would hire my car for four or six hour blocks. I could take short rides while they worked, but if the instructions were to "be at the front door to pick me up at the Mark Hopkins at 9pm" that mean 9pm. Not 9:01 pm. When the lady gets off the elevator she needed to walk right through the lobby and get in a car. The doorman wouldn't let her hang in front waiting. Besides, time is money and she may have another appointment and needed to keep her ass working.
> I would get $100 an hour. And, yea, they'd tip well.
> I just had to make it clear at the start that I was not their pimp or collector. If she had a problem with a client it was NOT my problem. I was a driver. Period.
> ...


And you never gave them The tip at least?


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I live in an area with an overabundance of strip clubs so I tend to drive at least one or two a week. Always tip. I've also driven a hooker or three, I was a little more "oh my gawd" on those.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Happens all the time. I've driven several the same one several times. I actually figured out the house that they a lot of them live in. This is a small market and we only have one strip club. It seems that the owner bought an old office building in converted into kind of an apartment complex. I had been there several times prior always picking up or dropping off beautiful women they were coming from getting their hair done or going to the mall or whatever. Then I got a ride from there to the strip club and I realized that a lot of the strippers live at this place. And since then I've been back there a few times. The guy just kind of houses them there so they will stay here and work.


----------



## Trav (Apr 1, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Tip?


No. This is still Uber we're talking about, lol.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Wrong! I have driven many a stripper and call girl and rarely get tipped.


Did the same. All stripprers trips TO strip joint. Maybe that had something to do with it. Don't care, I reduced ratings. Interesting, most have decent ratings. Not from me. They know better.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I was expecting driving a stripper who provided a lap dance in the car while driving or I drove a stripper who didn't quite get all her clothes back on before entering the car and you saw some boobies. the story is a bit of a letdown, tbh.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

FoeLife said:


> Strippers tip 99% of the time!


Not the uber driver.
Forget the strippers.
The strip club patrons are where it's at.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

No tip for me did get 5 stars and her story about the Uber ride from hell. She left her purse in an uber car, she called the driver he was really rude, drove up and threw the purse out the window at her and drove off!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FoeLife said:


> Strippers tip 99% of the time!


Driving them to the club not so much. After a good night of work then yes, they do tip.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Driving them to the club not so much. After a good night of work then yes, they do tip.


Might be right.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Driving them to the club not so much. After a good night of work then yes, they do tip.


Back in the days of taxis, they might skip out the fare to the club. But the same driver would come back to take them home and they would pay both fares and tip well.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Back in the days of taxis, they might skip out the fare to the club. But the same driver would come back to take them home and they would pay both fares and tip well.


I had that BS happen and I walked up to the bouncer and told him.

He paid for her ride, said he would tack it on to what she owed the club and said if it ever happened again to just let him know...

Sometimes opening up your mouth can do wonders.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I always make it a point to be cool with the bouncers. It's likely you may be dealing with them regularly and sometimes they take care of you if you're not an ass.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bean said:


> I always make it a point to be cool with the bouncers. It's likely you may be dealing with them regularly and sometimes they take care of you if you're not an ass.


I've gone to drop people off and the bouncers will load me on the spot,


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Had the young lady strip club owner and one of her girls hail me at the end of the night to take them home a few days ago. All is saw was butt cheeks in the headlights as they made their way up the stairs. Yes, they did tip. Look up: Ballerrinas


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

TLaF said:


> YesI did!
> 5 Stars!
> She was nice and funny and I am thrilled to have a rider so nice.
> OMG I screamed after she got out!
> ...


Did anyone else read this in the voice of a twelve year old kid who just found his dads porn stash? I totally get that vibe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TLaF said:


> YesI did!
> 5 Stars!
> She was nice and funny and I am thrilled to have a rider so nice.
> OMG I screamed after she got out!
> ...


Strippers, bartenders, street performers.
They often wear sweats after work.
Trying to avoid attention.
Once drove a woman home from Larry Flynts Hustler club not wearing much more than her 1st place ribbon.

Also drive men home in dresses.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> How is this anything but business as usual?


Really huh ?



pismire said:


> Did anyone else read this in the voice of a twelve year old kid who just found his dads porn stash? I totally get that vibe.


It was fun though.
He was so excited.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Strippers are fun, but dating them is a nightmare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Strippers are fun, but dating them is a nightmare.


Yes.
Do not date strippers.
Do not date bartenders.
Someone will always be out to cause trouble.
Even a non jealous man will have more than he can handle.

A friend of mine moved in with a stripper when we were younger.
She made a house husband out of him.
Made him quit working.
Just USED him for hot meals , sex , and pampering.
DONT DO IT !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Strippers are fun, but dating them is a nightmare.


I dated a girl for 3 months, every time we went out it cost me several hundred bucks... one day I called her out in it.

She said "I'm a prostitute, what did you expect?" :/


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> Do not date strippers.
> Do not date bartenders.
> Someone will always be out to cause trouble.
> ...


Is she single now?


----------



## John1979 (May 29, 2017)

I picked up 2 ladies who were nearly naked, I'm no prude, I literally mean nearly naked. One had her breasts out fully exposed half the ride and then looks down and says oops and pulls her tank top back over them. They are texting guys on the way to the concert asking for someone to pay their rent, which someone does, and one says to the other XXXX is paying our rent we owe him a party. They then get on the phone with someone discussing details they weren't shy about, turns out they are the prostitutes for the rapper whose concert I'm driving them to. Dropped them off to some security looking guy who took them in on the side. It was not a small time rapper, I never heard of him but googled his name and what came up first is he's separated from his wife for being caught with strippers lol. I'm middle aged, a father, and was more concerned for these barely of age girls and their life decisions that being excited about the hot girls in my car. Wished them a good night and to please be safe.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

FoeLife said:


> Strippers tip 99% of the time!


No, they don't. Which I think is both rude and ironic. Were our roles reversed, they would certainly expect me to tip. My experience with strippers is that they're women who think they're better looking than they really are.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

FoeLife said:


> Strippers tip 99% of the time!





PTUber said:


> *Wrong! I have driven many a stripper and call girl and rarely get tipped.*


Same here in Vegas, I've given many strippers and hookers rides, only got a tip from one hooker so far. The rest of them are tighter than their own....!!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> Do not date strippers.
> Do not date bartenders.
> Someone will always be out to cause trouble.
> ...


My experience with dating strippers is that there is always lots of drama. The clubs are like soap operas.. someone is always spreading rumors, or cheating, or missing work. Plus, a lot of them are coke heads. The good part is that they usually dress nice and they'll spend money on you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jagent said:


> My experience with dating strippers is that there is always lots of drama. The clubs are like soap operas.. someone is always spreading rumors, or cheating, or missing work. Plus, a lot of them are coke heads. The good part is that they usually dress nice and they'll spend money on you.


An extremely large percentage of the stripper population is lesbian or bi sexual.
Many have histories of victimization by sexual abuse from ages younger than 5.

Drug use/ abuse is prevalent, probably due to large amounts of cash disposable income easily obtained in this profession.

A large percentage " side hustle" in the sex or drug industry.

Strippers are often forced to pay protection money to groups OR organizations.

I grew up in an oilfield boom town.
People would be found dead in the swamp every weekend.
Clubs would burn down.
People would be found dead at the backdoor of clubs killed by a sawed off shotgun.

Wherever there is money in the water, there will be sharks.



Jc. said:


> Is she single now?


She committed suicide eventually.
After years of threatening to for what seemed like no reason.
I dont know if my buddy is
still alive or not. He disappeared.

The 1st person to pull a sawed off shotgun on me when i was 16 was a bouncer at a strip club owned by local govt. Members.
He was waiting one night in a club parking lot. After announcing to many people " he was coming for me".
We had a disagreement over his plans for my x wifes cousin.

Ever have a sawed off shotgun pulled on you by a guy in a gorilla suit.

They can shoot you in a crowd of people and walk away from it.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Strippers are fun, but dating them is a nightmare.


A friend of mine dated a stripper whose stage name was Bambi. He said she was a real dear.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> No, they don't. Which I think is both rude and ironic. Were our roles reversed, they would certainly expect me to tip. My experience with strippers is that they're women who think they're better looking than they really are.


My experience is they are emotionally broken, addicts and hustlers....

Guess we hang out in different clubs.



tohunt4me said:


> Ever have a sawed off shotgun pulled on you by a guy in a gorilla suit.
> 
> They can shoot you in a crowd of people and walk away from it.


Only in N.O., even in Florida, a guy in a gorilla suit with a sawed off shot gut stands out!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Happens all the time. I've driven several the same one several times. I actually figured out the house that they a lot of them live in. This is a small market and we only have one strip club. It seems that the owner bought an old office building in converted into kind of an apartment complex. I had been there several times prior always picking up or dropping off beautiful women they were coming from getting their hair done or going to the mall or whatever. Then I got a ride from there to the strip club and I realized that a lot of the strippers live at this place. And since then I've been back there a few times. The guy just kind of houses them there so they will stay here and work.


There is a difference between " "Gentlemans clubs" and " Strip clubs".
Strip clubs goal is to strip you of cash.

I have seen multi million dollar deals signed over the " Entertainment Provided" rather than the Product merits.
When 5 competitors offer the same price, quality, product . . . what will help sway the purchasing representative ?
Free hunting trips at a private deer camp.
Deep sea fishing.
A beautiful young woman devoting hundreds of dollars worth of attention.
Guess which one is cheaper.



wk1102 said:


> My experience is they are emotionally broken, addicts and hustlers....
> 
> Guess we hang out in different clubs.
> 
> Only in N.O., even in Florida, a guy in a gorilla suit with a sawed off shot gut stands out!


Ez to hide.
( kind of like a " directional" hand grenade)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ez to hide.


Everywhere in the world except NO









New Orleans....


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Awww give the OP a break, he obviously lives life so far away from the edge that this was exciting.


----------



## Professor (May 30, 2017)

Picked up two guys at a strip club. Took them to a pick up bar. Tip: "Don't tell our wives." It's hush money.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> How is this anything but business as usual?


+1, I've given several dancers rides to and fro. Big whoop.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

TLaF said:


> YesI did!
> 5 Stars!
> She was nice and funny and I am thrilled to have a rider so nice.
> OMG I screamed after she got out!
> ...


Come drive in Vegas between 3am and 6am. 30% of the trips are to the airport. 30% are strippers going to or from work. 30% are randy blokes headed to strip clubs.

The third category is the best because the strip clubs give you $20 for each customer you bring them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've gone to drop people off and the bouncers will load me on the spot,


They do what to you???


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

reaperducer said:


> The third category is the best because the strip clubs give you $20 for each customer you bring them.


Can confirm. Strip club patrons >>>>> actual strippers.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

reaperducer said:


> Come drive in Vegas between 3am and 6am. 30% of the trips are to the airport. 30% are strippers going to or from work. 30% are randy blokes headed to strip clubs.
> 
> *The third category is the best because the strip clubs give you $20 for each customer you bring them.*


That depends on the club, rates do vary. Palomino pays $40 per male customer and $30 per female customer.


----------



## DriverBB (May 20, 2017)

I'm usually picking them up from strip joint and driving them home. It's very frequent. I guess you Can call it a perk. Bartenders, strippers, waitress and other uber drivers are the best tippers. Rich people never tip.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TLaF said:


> YesI did!
> 5 Stars!
> She was nice and funny and I am thrilled to have a rider so nice.
> OMG I screamed after she got out!
> ...


I've driven thousands of strippers, ladies of the night, over the 10 years I drove a cab.

But, I had a non-stripper strip in my cab and masturbate, once. that one I'll never forget.


----------



## Gong in 60 seconds (Jun 1, 2017)

If I created a post for every hooker I picked up you'd all be complaining


----------



## Mdez (Jun 2, 2017)

I've picked up a stripper from a club and took her home, she was getting done with work. She was very cute and friendly. We had a nice, normal conversation and it wasn't too long of a ride, around 10 minutes probably. Just another passenger to me.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

FoeLife said:


> Strippers tip 99% of the time!


Wrong



TLaF said:


> YesI did!
> 5 Stars!
> She was nice and funny and I am thrilled to have a rider so nice.
> OMG I screamed after she got out!
> ...


And?

She gave you a *******?
Did a strip tease in back?
Was she naked or covered in white stuff?

Is there more to this story?
I was expecting more. You've dusappointed me? Unless you're 5 and I'm supposed to be impressed you were driving.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

TLaF said:


> YesI did!
> 5 Stars!
> She was nice and funny and I am thrilled to have a rider so nice.
> OMG I screamed after she got out!
> ...


Hurricane Betty's?


----------

